# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  نهایی دیفرانسیل

## mahdinnn

دوستان سطح نهایی دیف چ جوریه؟! من برا کنکور تمرکزم توی ریاضیات روی تحلیلی و گسسته و ... هست و دیف نمیخونم ب دلایلی.
برای قبول شدن فقط نهایی جزوه یا کتاب چی‌بخونم ب نظرتون؟!مشتق خوندم ولی مشتق و کاربرد و انتگرال هیچی‌نخوندم

----------


## king of konkur

سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز
من خودم دیف بنابر دلایلی فصل صفر و یک نخوندم
تا الانم تا سراکسترمم نسبی مرور کردم
خود من قصدم اینه تستاشو بزنم تمومش کنم
امتحانم بالای 15 میشه آورد ایشالا
ولی خب شما ب نظر من جزوه معلمتو بخون اگ خوب بوده
بعد چند دوره امتحان نهاییو سوالاشو نگاه کن تا تیپ سوالا دستت بیاد
بعدم ک خوندی نهایی بزن فقط
فک کنم معمول ترین شیوه خوندن همینه
موفق باشی

----------

